# today's swamping



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for all the help on the snorkel guys





 

may be some swearing 18+ lol


----------



## muddy-one (Mar 3, 2009)

Great vid. Looks like you had a blast.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ya man


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

THATS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT LET HER EAT. looks like somebodies bike was missing an eye!


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ya my hid ballast qut so had lihgt out l. its just winking


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like fun!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

good times.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: nice


----------



## w8tnonu22 (Feb 3, 2009)

Time for some new tires now. I forgot it was winter till I looked at that video. It looked cold. What type tips did you put on the snorkel. They looked good. Just couldn't get a closeup.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Hahaha i bet you was happy to have the snorkels right there at the end.

Good video :bigok:


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Cool video!! Where you from Kacey1??


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

canada bc surrey


----------



## MTImodquad (Jan 2, 2009)

Ahh, the terrain kinda looked like the northeast. I guess I was a bit off lol.


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol ya


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

it a old dump lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

boy i bet that mud smells good!


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

ya hmm


----------



## Silverbrute06 (Mar 28, 2009)

Did you have to mess with a programmer with the EFI and snorks?


----------



## BEASTBRUTE (Mar 26, 2009)

this video makes me wanna go ride. any video does that to me


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Silverbrute06 said:


> Did you have to mess with a programmer with the EFI and snorks?


no i did not


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

nice vid


----------



## kacey1 (Feb 27, 2009)

thinks


----------

